# How to pick the best camera for vlogging in 2018



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)

*How to pick the best camera for vlogging in 2018*

If you want to get started shooting video, you can always use your phone. But if you want to get a little more serious, what’s the next place to go? To find out, we asked Sara Dietschy, who’s posted close to 400 tech videos, documentaries, and more to her YouTube channel over the past few years, including quite a few videos giving advice on what gear to buy.

Dietschy is a fan of Sony’s cameras and said that a good first step up would be Sony’s RX100 V point-and-shoot, which offers great slow-mo footage and records 4K. But the point-and-shoot isn’t flexible when it comes to audio, so after that, you might want to move to something closer to her own rig: an A7S II with a Rode VideoMic Pro. You could also take a look at Panasonic’s GH5, which is popular with filmmakers but may have some drawbacks for vloggers.

Check out the video above to hear Dietschy’s thoughts on some of 2018’s most popular cameras and her breakdown of the differences between Sony’s great, but kind of confusing full-frame mirrorless lineup, including the A7S II, A7R III, and A7 III. And if after all that, you still want to stick with your phone, there are always add-on lenses to help you do more with the camera you’ve already got.

Source:How to pick the best camera for vlogging in 2018


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Very interesting topic. Many other famous vloggers have also recommended the Sony RX100 V.

Vlogging is very much in vogue in 2018 - I must admit that lately, the idea of starting a YouTube channel has been popping often in my mind. However, the type of camera depends on the style and genre of vlogs. For example, an elaborate set-up with large cameras and heavy gimbals is not ideal for travel vlogs.

The light, abuse-friendly, waterproof Go Pro would be perfect for shooting while driving, walking, swimming and during other action sequences, especially since it now offers built-in video stabilization. However, it has poor zoom, audio and low light performance.

I am also considering in investing in something like a Nikon Coolpix P900 for wildlife videography. It is very convenient and offers phenomenal zoom. Much less expensive that renting/buying expensive lenses. Video quality is not even close to 4k but acceptable


----------



## manishdhanda1 (May 5, 2018)

If i am at your place i would go for Go Pro Hero which is priced at Rs 18,999 on flipkart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2018)

manishdhanda1 said:


> If i am at your place i would go for Go Pro Hero which is priced at Rs 18,999 on flipkart


Not good for vlogging. It is an action camera.


----------



## manishdhanda1 (May 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not good for vlogging. It is an action camera.


but most of the youtubers are using it for the vlogging. I think its best for beginners


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2018)

manishdhanda1 said:


> but most of the youtubers are using it for the vlogging. I think its best for beginners


No most are using 80D and RX 100 Mark V for vlogging. Action cams are bad for that purpose. Spending 19k on it separately makes no sense as modern mid range phones have good enough cameras.


----------

